# 2.7t compatibility with b5 s4



## riverheadautowerks (Feb 1, 2010)

Will a 2.7t motor out of a 2004 a6 all road be compatible with a b5 s4? Any electrical/ecu tuning issues. Any and all info would be greatly helpful.


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

The motor should be 100% identical. Downpipes can be a bit different if its Tiptronic or 6 speed.


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: 2.7t compatibility with b5 s4 (riverheadautowerks)*

If I am not mistaken, 2004 uses BEL engine while S4 is APB. There is a different ECU involved and also not many tuners know how to tune BEL engine...unfortunately.


----------

